# I may have found an Oberon large journal in red, DG skin ideas?



## eldereno (Dec 27, 2009)

Any one who has seen any posts of Disneygal's great and beautiful blue Oberon hummingbird K2 case KNOWS that I COVET!!!!!! Oberon has stated that they will not make this design any longer due to a technical problem. I have been doing a search and found a site that (from the website) states that they have a red leather Oberon large journal in the hummingbird pattern. I know I can convert it into a K2 cover using the Amazon cover that I have. I ordered it!!!!! Have not gotten a confirmation so am not counting on it yet BUT started to look at skins "just in case." Need opinions on those I have found that I like so far.

I mentioned to Disneygal that I thought having flowers inside would be whimsical......with the idea of the beautiful hummingbirds on the outside and flowers they might enjoy on the inside. What do you all think of these??

1. 

2. 

3. 

4.


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

The red rose design is beautiful and dramatic, but might give you too much red. I like the idea of putting the flowers with the humming birds though. Did you see this design?
url=http://www.myreferer.com/mydb/?M=decalgirl&ID=hchute&L=1&GO=http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/19152]







[/url]


----------



## eldereno (Dec 27, 2009)

Margaret said:


> The red rose design is beautiful and dramatic, but might give you too much red. I like the idea of putting the flowers with the humming birds though. Did you see this design?
> url=http://www.myreferer.com/mydb/?M=decalgirl&ID=hchute&L=1&GO=http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/19152]
> 
> 
> ...


THAT is very pretty and I like that it has that blue contrast. If I wanted to change to one of my saddle covers, it would still look good. I like blue with a nice brown color. It should be #5 in the running!!!!!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I love #2!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I choose #2. Also, would you mind giving me that website where you found it.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Margaret said:


> The red rose design is beautiful and dramatic, but might give you too much red. I like the idea of putting the flowers with the humming birds though. Did you see this design?
> url=http://www.myreferer.com/mydb/?M=decalgirl&ID=hchute&L=1&GO=http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/19152]
> 
> 
> ...


I believe this skin has snakes on it. Just FYI.


----------



## GoldenKindle (Jan 11, 2010)

I like #2.      The rose is very pretty but I agree with margaret that it might be too much red with the cover.


----------



## eldereno (Dec 27, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I choose #2. Also, would you mind giving me that website where you found it.


I'm assuming you mean the website that I found the Oberon large red journal. It was http://www.fallingwatermi.com/page/page/2906251.htm

Like I said earlier. I have not gotten a confirmation yet on my order.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I have realised that I prefer to have a lighter decal rather than a darker one.  Just my personal preference I guess.  So I would go for Number 2


----------



## eldereno (Dec 27, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I believe this skin has snakes on it. Just FYI.


LOL....it took me a while to see them!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

That fairy journal would go beautifully with my tinkerbell screensaver.


----------



## eldereno (Dec 27, 2009)

Pushka said:


> That fairy journal would go beautifully with my tinkerbell screensaver.


Yes, it would.

I am a huge Peter Pan fan but always more of a Peter Pan fan. Never disliked tinkerbell, though!!!!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

eldereno said:


> Yes, it would.
> 
> I am a huge Peter Pan fan but always more of a Peter Pan fan. Never disliked tinkerbell, though!!!!


Ok, that fairy journal would go great with a Peter Pan screensaver.


----------



## Ariadne (Oct 7, 2009)

I love the second skin with the cover. I really hope you get the journal(it is so, so , so beautiful)-so I can enjoy the hummingbirds by living vicariously through you. I keep my thumbs pressed that it will work out!!!(But I just read on top of the order page thet delivery can take up to four weeks, because every item is handtooled by Oberon-I hope that doesn't mean you won't get it...)


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

luvmy4brats said:


> I believe this skin has snakes on it. Just FYI.


Sorry, I didn't see the snakes. I don't like it quite as much now.


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

By far I prefer #2, Fleurs Sauvages.    You can just imagine the hummingbirds flitting around.

Can't wait to see your final setup!


----------



## Stellamaz (Aug 12, 2009)

#2 would be beautiful with that cover!!


----------



## thresel (Nov 3, 2008)

I use a large journal.  I cut my Amazon cover in half and used black electrical tape on the rough edge where the hinges are.  I put the other half in the left hand pocket with the rough side in.  It works great.  The journal folds back very flat this way and there is no stress on the hinges.  I use small pieces of velcro to hold the Amazon cover parts in place and also a bit so you can't open it up backwards.  The cover hangs over the Kindle by about a 1/4 inch and gives extra protection.  At first I used Amazon cover as is but it was harder to fold back.  It took some courage to cut the cover in half but I'm pleased with the result.


----------



## eldereno (Dec 27, 2009)

Ariadne said:


> I love the second skin with the cover. I really hope you get the journal(it is so, so , so beautiful)-so I can enjoy the hummingbirds by living vicariously through you. I keep my thumbs pressed that it will work out!!!(But I just read on top of the order page thet delivery can take up to four weeks, because every item is handtooled by Oberon-I hope that doesn't mean you won't get it...)


I saw that, too. But when you open up the page for the cover itself it says "availability: In stock." I don't know. Still have not gotten any confirmation.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm partial to Fleurs Sauvage (#2); I think it's a beautiful skin, there's something very restful about it. I really hope your new cover works out for you. let us know what you decide.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Margaret said:


> Sorry, I didn't see the snakes. I don't like it quite as much now.


I remember someone ordered it not knowing about the snakes and freaked when she got it. One of those designs you don't notice until you know it's there and then that's all you see.


----------



## eldereno (Dec 27, 2009)

eldereno said:


> I saw that, too. But when you open up the page for the cover itself it says "availability: In stock." I don't know. Still have not gotten any confirmation.


I got confirmation of my order today. Stated that it would take several weeks for the order to be ready to ship because it will be made to order. Will now be interested to see if Oberon makes this to order for this company, but would not for me personally when I asked.......I may be getting another email soon saying that they cannot deliver! Will put accessories on hold for the moment!


----------

